# Audio Development Vipera F6 Review



## Ritch44 (Jul 22, 2016)

I recently decided to upgrade my mid bass drivers in my truck. I went with the Audio Development Vipera F6. A choice I don't regret 1 little bit! I chose these for a couple of reasons, #1 I liked what I saw on the spec sheet for starters. #2 after hearing a set that was it for me. These drivers while sounding natural and providing good detail can produce some serious punch. I have them running in an ib set up right now on 150 watts ( which is half the rated wattage ) and I really am blown away at how these have improved my over all system. They blend better with both my sub and mid range drivers than the previous driver did. When I think back on all of the other 6.5" mid bass drivers I personally have used over the last 30 years, I cant recall even 1 that I have used that dug as deep as what the F6 does effortlessly. Yet they stay smooth and detailed while doing so. These drivers certainly made me a huge believer in Audio Developments product lines!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Very Very nice, I was checking out an 8" of there drivers. Very nice!!!


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

checked out their website. Doesn't look like they provide any FR graphs or data at all. Not very complete. 

For comparative reference, what was the set that you replaced with these?


----------



## oilworker (Mar 10, 2014)

I am running the Audio Development W600neo in my wife's car now and going to add the MM1 tweeter to complete the front stage. I will write up a review after I get the tweeters in but so far, the w600neo is an amazing driver. Even more impressive is how shallow it is.


----------



## Ritch44 (Jul 22, 2016)

CSEmoses said:


> checked out their website. Doesn't look like they provide any FR graphs or data at all. Not very complete.
> 
> For comparative reference, what was the set that you replaced with these?


Prior to these going in I had the RE Audio xxx, the Ground Zero gzuk65sq and the Hybrid Audio L6. All of which are great drivers. In this install, the f6 just worked better than the others. I am in no way knocking the other drivers, as I had mentioned, they are all excellent.


----------



## micumot (Feb 13, 2017)

nice


----------



## Ritch44 (Jul 22, 2016)

i like how you installed the mm1 in your wifes car!! youll have to let me know your thoughts on those once they are broke in and youve got them dialed in


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ritch44 said:


> I recently decided to upgrade my mid bass drivers in my truck. I went with the Audio Development Vipera F6. A choice I don't regret 1 little bit! I chose these for a couple of reasons, #1 I liked what I saw on the spec sheet for starters. #2 after hearing a set that was it for me. These drivers while sounding natural and providing good detail can produce some serious punch. I have them running in an ib set up right now on 150 watts ( which is half the rated wattage ) and I really am blown away at how these have improved my over all system. They blend better with both my sub and mid range drivers than the previous driver did. When I think back on all of the other 6.5" mid bass drivers I personally have used over the last 30 years, I cant recall even 1 that I have used that dug as deep as what the F6 does effortlessly. Yet they stay smooth and detailed while doing so. These drivers certainly made me a huge believer in Audio Developments product lines!


beautiful driver


----------



## _booo (Nov 24, 2014)

who sells Ad in US?


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

_booo said:


> who sells Ad in US?


Audio Excellent out of FL is the U.S. distributor. Emilios can point you to the nearest dealer. If you post your location, there are a number of dealers here on DIYMA as well.

https://www.audioexcellent.com


----------



## Vogan (Aug 31, 2017)

Ritch44 said:


> i like how you installed the mm1 in your wifes car!! youll have to let me know your thoughts on those once they are broke in and youve got them dialed in


Yep, a good place to experiment.


----------

